# Victor Engineering



## johnm27

My Question is what the hell happened to this company? I thought they made great chargers! If anyone has a Victor Engineering Charger and it still works, let me know if you would like to part with it for cash!!! Please feel free to tell me what happened to Bolink as well!!

Thanks  :freak:


----------



## mightymidget

i believe they sold out maxtec,then they went out of business,i had a zapper and multiplex there for repair,never got it back,that was the only down fall to victor engineering was the service sucked,i do have 2 victor chargers a super and a super2 i might sell the super, i bought the upgrade chip last year for it,but i never use it.
as far as bolink i'm not sure what happen, i use to race there cars in the early 90's they made some nice cars.

Dan Dubuque


----------



## Butters16

If you don't buy Dan's super i too have a super 2 that i may part with it needs the nimh upgrade though.

And we all must be SOUTH PARK lovers from our avitars:thumbsup:


----------



## Peter.pt

Hi to everybody!

I finish to repair a Victor Engineering Quad IQ, Firmware vers. 1.13 it has some FETS burn, some resistors, etc etc... :thumbsup: 
This unit was given to me by a friend of mine...
Anyone knows where I can find the manual for this nice charger??

This is a fine charger/discharger, well the discharger don't want to work, it says "Disharge not enable" I don't know what it want's....

Another thing, I found a place for some kind of jack connector in the left side of the LCD, looks like it was there for some temperature probe, who knows....

Anyone can help me in this questions???

Thanks in advance  

Pedro

P.S. It's very sad to see some high performance chargers like this with no support at all, may be some one build a site with info and some kind of repair service....


----------



## DNF

*Quad IQ*

I have a Quad IQ and manual. I'll see if I get it scanned or maybe try aand take a clear pic and send it to you. The discharge function is a software upgrade but I wouldn't use it to discharge if it did. The only real porblem that you would have with a victor is the discharge FET's. Had they been built with cooling fan attached, I beleive that they would perfect. Unless I was testing battery packs(with 2 fans pointed at the heatsink), I'd use some other discharge device. I hope that helps.


----------



## johnm27

Hey thanks you guys! Mightymidget if you would like to email me some pics of the charger you would like to sell that would be great! Butter16 same with you buddy. If you can get me some pics and let me know if all is still operational that would be awesome. Thanks again guys.

[email protected].


----------



## Peter.pt

Thanks DNF for your info.
Any kind of readable image is OK, after all the unit is not so complicated...
So I see, my unit has a very initial version of firmware, 
I saw a picture of onother unit that lists some kind of "Programming menu"
Acessed by pressing port 1 and 2 keys at the same time, this doesn't exist in my unit...  

DO you know where I can find a newer eprom file (hex file)  

If someone needs 1.13 version I can get it.

What regards to discharge fets , I'm installing 4 (four) small Pentium 3 blowers in my unit with a termic switch, so when the dissipator is above 50 degrees the blowers are turned on... :thumbsup: 

Thanks for all information


----------



## DNF

*quad iq*

sorry it took so long. but the filesare too large i'll have to email it to you. is that ok?


----------



## Peter.pt

Shure it's OK, and thanks for all your work

I had already send you an email

Thanks for all

P.S. DO anyone knows where I can find firmware versions newer then 1.13 ????


----------



## tallpaul

Here's a site with some Victor charger info:

http://www3.telus.net/super_iq/


----------



## DNF

Peter.pt said:


> Shure it's OK, and thanks for all your work
> 
> I had already send you an email
> 
> Thanks for all
> 
> P.S. DO anyone knows where I can find firmware versions newer then 1.13 ????


I didn't get your email.

I'm have version 1.18 but all it does is charge and burp charge.


----------



## Peter.pt

DNF said:


> I didn't get your email.
> 
> I'm have version 1.18 but all it does is charge and burp charge.


No discharge?
No program menu?

Anyone know what is the last version of Quad IQ software???

THANKSSSS for the manual!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DNF

No problem. As you can see, there's not much to the manual. How did it come out? I took the pics with the wife's camera and I think that is why the file was too large to attach here.


----------



## Peter.pt

Yes, you are right, not much of a manual...
I had hope to get some info about the strange connector place (it is not assembled) in the right side of PCB, and some info about discharge...
I really like to put the discharge program working!!!

Now I'm making some experiments with NiMh batts, and looks like it works...(first test)
If it works This is a really good charger for me and my son MiniZs batteries.
If the discharge works....It was GREAT!!!!

I Have search the internet but no firmware....or people selling firmware eproms...

I will keep on trying!!!

Thanks for your Help!!!


----------



## Paul Vernon

*Quad IQ Eprom*

Hi Guys 

Any chance I can get a copy of the IQ Quad Manual and Pictures , Also a copy of the firmwares for the Quad IQ's for my Victor Website

Paul


----------



## lazerpunk

I would also like a copy of the quad IQ manual too please. Some one just gave me one and I am unfamilliar on how to use it.


----------



## Peter.pt

let me extract the Hex file of version 1.13 and I'll put here e link for it.
As I already told, it's a old firmware version, but I don't know what is the last one...


----------



## Paul Vernon

Hi Peter , Any Luck with hex/bin file and the manual
Thanks
Paul


----------



## DUKE

*I have One !*

I have a Victor engineering super IQ charger that works flawlessly and will entertain offers from buyers :thumbsup:


----------



## tstickney1

Hey duke, what do you want for the charger?


----------



## Kenwood

I still use a victor Super IQ2 with a maxtec chip upgrade.. Mine works great...Id never part with it.. In fact I wish I could find out how to acquire the intellectual property from the maxtec units, Id love to bring them back.. They were ahead of their time.. GFX that everyone raves about still wont do 40 amp discharge on a 4 cell pack.. I can do 43 amps on a 4 cell pack if I want to... he he he


----------



## lazerpunk

I have had one for 9 or 10 years. I upgraded to Maxtec 3000 and a back lit display. It can't be beat.

I have a quad IQ that needs repair, anyone know who can fix a Quad IQ?? I know some who do Super IQ's.


----------



## Roadsplat

I have a super 2 that's been upgraded to IQ3000. Works well. I may consider selling. Make me an offer. 

[email protected]

RC


----------



## ghuber

The Victor SuperIQ rocked... Wish they were still in business.


----------



## Manning

My Super HiIQ2 still works after nearly 15 years, even does 3300's and other NiMh's without melting them. 

I'm gonna cry if it ever breaks....


----------



## Kenwood

My only issues with mine are>>> the motor run in typically does not work with the higher amp draw motors>>Ive read on line how to wire to cure it..Have not tried it..

#2) is a big PITFA... mine when charging 3800's will reach the MAH limit... So in order to charge 3800's I have to remember to CANCEL the MAH limit.. I wish there was a place that burnt newer chips with revisions for newer stuff..

It does everything is suposed to do>>>especially for being made in 1992..But Id love to have the rights to it so I could burn chips that would do what you want it to do.. Plus make upgrades..


----------



## Shane Mugavin

*yep*

I have one I will part with. I am getting out and spending to much time and money on full size car. It has the black case and all the upgrades that I know about including. P/c interface cable and software for making battery labels. The blue backlight screen. power connections in rear. It is also upgraded to the IQ3000 and everything works great. Serious offers only at [email protected]


----------



## Kenwood

I borrowed this unit from shane a few months ago because I needed a second IQ3000 to run 2 clases with at nationals... eveything works great.. Its nice having the rear inputs so you dont have to run wires across the front of it>>makes it nice when mounting the unit to a pit box.. I wish mine had this done to it..


----------



## PAV1974

Hello All

Hopefully you still check this forum as its been many years since this thread got talked about 

Just recently someone has asked me about Victor Engineering items e.t.c and I thought since I still have an interest in the gear from over 20 years I would make a website
but I am in search of items for it like :

Firmwares any really (IQ3 and Quad IQ 1.x or whats out there.)
Manual for Quad
Manual for Senior IQ and Plain IQ
Firmwares for Anything Really
Schematics
Information on upgrades to 3-1 firmware or 2-1 e.t.c

Thanks For your time
Paul


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards Paul! :cheers2:

As long as you are not directly selling items from your web site - be sure to post a link back to it here in this thread when it is ready to go - as an information resource. :thumbsup:

_(otherwise you will need to register as a vendor using the ADVERTISE button in the top tool bar to promote commercial sales.)_

MFR-SM


----------

